# Christmas Prezzie(Wife)



## danole (19 Oct 2007)

Anyone any thoughts/suggestions on a prezzie for my dearly beloved (who has practically *EVERYTHING*!)Perhaps something a _little_ different,that she won't be expecting.... Thanks All!


----------



## Neadyk (19 Oct 2007)

I'm just back from Monart Spa in Wexford.  Fantastic. They offer vouchers for weekend breaks which I'm sure your missus would love.  Also for something special visit the Tiffany.com website. They have some affordable items and I dont know any woman who wouldnt like to get something in their trademark box & ribbon. (I'd recommend the silver beads and matching bracelet which is a favourite and will go with most outfits)  They also deliver to Ireland.  No need for mistletoe in your house on Christmas morning!


----------



## kron1969 (25 Oct 2007)

I bought my wife's birthday present on [broken link removed].  It's an irish site with free delivery and free gift wrapping in a nice box with ribbons and the works. She was very impressed that I didn't ask her what she wanted but got her something she liked and that doesn't happen very often!!

On this site, if you don't know what to buy, you can use their online tool which helps you pick something based on her age, the occasion, etc.  They have the usual suspects of handbags and jewellery but they also have gift vouchers for beauty treatments and makeovers if your wife likes that kind of thing too.  

Anyway check it out - it worked for me and I will definitely be getting her christmas pressie from them this year too.


----------



## pc7 (25 Oct 2007)

book a weekend in Rome for January, I just did for my other half  cause then you get a pressie too


----------



## my2leftfeet (25 Oct 2007)

thats a nice bit of pr you are doing for brownie points ... a brand new company!


----------



## efm (25 Oct 2007)

danole said:


> Anyone any thoughts/suggestions on a prezzie for my dearly beloved (who has practically *EVERYTHING*!)Perhaps something a _little_ different,that she won't be expecting.... Thanks All!


 
You may well think that she has practically everything but I can assure you sir she doesn't !  

Just because she may have one handbag or one pair of shoes does not preclude her from NEEDING at least 20 more of each!

Handbags are a good bet, depending on budget, or clothes if you are man enough to go shopping for your missus  

The Tiffany suggestion was a good one - I might try that myself this year

Just thought of another one - how about a day with a personal shopper and the dosh to go with it?


----------



## kron1969 (25 Oct 2007)

my2leftfeet said:


> thats a nice bit of pr you are doing for brownie points ... a brand new company!


 
you're very cynical altogether! I found this site good and was just passing on the information.


----------



## TabithaRose (26 Oct 2007)

efm said:


> The Tiffany suggestion was a good one


 

from a female point of view you just can't go wrong with Tiffanys


----------



## mobileme (26 Oct 2007)

Try [broken link removed] for something a bit different.

I'm considering the day's falconry for my other half, I _think_ he'd love it!


----------



## ronny78 (26 Oct 2007)

Just looked at the Tiffany website. Its says they only ship to the US, Canada, Japan.....not Ireland. Is there a link to some part of the site that I can't see where they ship internationally ? Have you used them before needyk?


----------



## pc7 (26 Oct 2007)

could you try the london website?


----------



## ney001 (26 Oct 2007)

my2leftfeet said:


> thats a nice bit of pr you are doing for brownie points ... a brand new company!



well I just had a look and put in my own details (I would leave a print out lying around for himself if it worked) and according to my details my OH should get me a pair of pyjamas for €65 and/or a box of chocolates - Trust me - this is not what I would want for XMAS and €65 for pyjamas - COME ON


----------



## suimhneach (26 Oct 2007)

re brownie points, have to agree with you i did it for myself too jsu to see and was pj's and chocolates then i did it for my 60 year old mother same pressies not that these pressies ar suitable for either, if i got either think would be a cold cold christmas


----------



## Cahir (26 Oct 2007)

Yeah I wasn't that impressed with the Brownie site either.  If he's going to get me a bag I'd at least want a nice one and it suggested earrings and chocolate for every female I know!


----------



## A_b (26 Oct 2007)

had a look at the site too. Can't say I would wear a necklace with a bra and knickers thingy hanging off it. Don't think I'll be shopping there for xmas etc


----------



## Molin (28 Oct 2007)

How do you get the prices to display on the Tiffanys website? looks great... take note any guys out there! browniepoints didn't look too hot to me either!


----------



## Neadyk (30 Oct 2007)

If you have difficulty shopping online at Tiffany's, ring them.  They'll process it over the phone.  Prices are all in sterling but you can pick up something reasonably priced to include delivery. Try the graduated bead necklace @ £135 in sterling silver and if budget will allow get the matching bracelet.  If you really want to go nuts go for the matching earrings too.  Otherwise have fun browsing.  There's plenty there. Good luck.


----------



## Midsummer (31 Oct 2007)

Newbridge jewellery is lovely and you can get sets of earrings, bracelet and necklaces.  The ones with the stones set are the nicest.  Provided she likes silver of course !


----------



## giardiniera (1 Nov 2007)

If she likes jewellery theres an irish designer called alan ardiff who does different stuff, jewellery with moving parts, swinging flowers and moving birds. Kilkenny design stock some of his stuff. 
Or you could buy her an acre of bog from the irish peat conservation council, she probably wouldn't expect it.
You could adopt her an animal from the zoo and then take her to visit it.


----------



## Lauren (1 Nov 2007)

If she is into cookery, I would recommend a voucher for a course at the www.dublincookeryschool.ie . Alternatively as a gift to her, you could go on a course there yourself and surprise her with some culinary delights! I did a five week course there and totally loved it. Great experience and great fun!


----------



## deew (2 Nov 2007)

Hi, I went on to the brownie points site and purchased a fab Saba cat necklace.I have never known a site to be so easy to use and delivery was free and fast and they kept me informed of what stage delivery was at.
it was delivered in a beautiful package and I got 20 percent off! highly recommend it.
Rgds
Deew


----------



## winnie11 (4 Nov 2007)

Just saw this thread re: browniepoints.ie..........My Fiance just bought me a beautiful necklace from browniepoints.ie and it is fab! It came direct to the door with gorgeous packaging! I would highly recommend this site for people looking for a pressie that's that little bit different.....


----------



## sheena1 (5 Nov 2007)

I just had a look at [broken link removed] and the items are v expensive for what you get. The handbags are v v expensive for unheard of brands and personally I would def not award any brownie points for any of the items the site selected for me! €65 for THOSE pyjamas?


----------



## leslito (5 Nov 2007)

I have to agree with Kron - I ordered goods from browniepoints.ie as it was recommended by a friend and the earrings I got were gorgeous and they arrived early the next day in beautfiul presentation - unfortunatley I was buying them for myself but will definitley use this site for presents as the box and ribbons etc really made it lovely and it saves having to do any of that yourself.  

Ideal site for buying the wife a pressie - I have already told my man about my wish list so hope he logs in soon enough!!


----------



## sam h (5 Nov 2007)

Maybe I'm just very suspicious, but it's abit strange that Kron1969, Winnie11 and leslito all make their very 1st post to absolutely sing the praises of the brownie website??  Any connections to the site...owners, sisters, frineds etc?


----------



## Lauren (5 Nov 2007)

Very interesting indeed! lol


----------



## funnymunny (5 Nov 2007)

I don't have a suggestion as such as every woman is different, but I love getting presents that I would rarely buy myself.  Friends usually buy me expensive product (makeup and stuff to you men) that I would not normally splash out on myself.  My boyfriend bought me a seriously good digital camera.  One of my friends loves to get a bag or basket of what we call 'purtys', just stuff like nice shampoos, hand creams, nail varnish, moisturisers, mud packs and anything else you can think of.  It doesn't always have to be expensive to be really appreciated.


----------



## smree (5 Nov 2007)

Also had a look at www.browniepoints.ie and the items are v expensive for what you get. There are a number of other sites on the web where I think you can get better value for money. 

'Google' is my best friend when pressie shopping and comparing prices.


----------



## z105 (5 Nov 2007)

That Brownie website - What a daft website IMO, good if OH likes handbags and Jewellery !!.

If she is into reading you could check out www.play.com who are very competitive for books and free delivery to Ireland too, No affil


----------



## BlueSpud (12 Nov 2007)

efm said:


> Just thought of another one - how about a day with a personal shopper and the dosh to go with it?


 
Words simply fail me!

What fella in his right mind would do a stupid thing like that?


----------



## TDON (12 Nov 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...03-3731082-5103804?ie=UTF8&n=284507&s=kitchen


----------



## johni (12 Nov 2007)

newbridge is great idea . got some for my mother she was delighted. great range to choose from. have a lot of matching sets of watches , earings and necklaces


----------



## smarthinking (27 Nov 2007)

*Any more hints from women out there?*

Any women, 35-40 , with more hints on what herself might like for Christmas?  WE NEED HELP !


----------



## Merrion (28 Nov 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> Words simply fail me!
> 
> What fella in his right mind would do a stupid thing like that?


 
Whats wrong with a personal shopper and money??? I wouldn't mind that as a gift!


----------



## efm (28 Nov 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> Words simply fail me!
> 
> What fella in his right mind would do a stupid thing like that?


 
Why? I think it's a great idea.  Send her off into Brown Thomas, organise the personal shopper and give her the 50 quid to spend! What could be better for the little missus?


----------



## irishlinks (28 Nov 2007)

You wouldn't get much for 50 quid in Brown Thomas!


----------



## efm (28 Nov 2007)

irishlinks said:


> You wouldn't get much for 50 quid in Brown Thomas!


 
Course you would! You can get a Mac make up brush - http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=529977&postcount=5

(BTW I was being facetious with my 50 quid quip!)


----------



## Bronte (28 Nov 2007)

I think the personal shopper would be a great idea for someone like me.  I hate shopping and am useless at picking clothes that suit me.  

For those who are looking for ideas depending on budget:

Weekend residential cookery course (Ballymaloe or Richard Corrigan etc), lunch at the Ivy or Dublin equivalent,  weekend away from kids with other half to luxury hotel, clothes, jewellery, books, pictures/prints, furniture, old TV series on DVD

Personally not make up/toiletries, shopping vouchers, beauty salon vouchers and no computers or gizmos of any description.

If in doubt, watch out for the hints, bring spouse to jewellery shop window etc.  Or ask sisters of wife/best friend etc....  I know I ask my siblings what they are buying the man of their life for ideas.  So far the Ipod nano one year and shuffle another were a big hit.  He's put off throwing out his socks with holes in anticipation of Xmas  coz they're bound to surface at some stage......

Also would the men on here please give us females some hints from a wide range of budgets..... but please not a lear jet etc.  Actually I might start a thread on this


----------



## TripleA (28 Nov 2007)

I have got my wife's pressies already:

- A tool kit (pink) in Boots -> she believe it or not loves carpentry!!
- An Apple iPod - she doesnt have one yet and anyone (male or female) who jogs or walks would love this (i hope)
- A Nintendo DS - that computer thingy with the "Brain Training" -> if its good enough for Nicole Kidman, its good enough for my wife
- A weekend break for us and the baby, and finally...
- A Calendar!

A calendar i hear you say? thats not that good...... but....

We have a one year old child who is adored by us both very much. I went to a website... www.shutterfly.com 

On this you can create your own calendar. I done a collage calendar of pictures of our daughter and us with her, with a point to marking special occasions. i.e October has her in her Pumpkin outfit she wore this halloween. It also allows you to highlight and mark down special dates such as birthdays and anniversary's.

I ordered it 3 weeks ago and recieved it last week and am impressed by the quality. It's also by far the cheapest in the list above, but definitely the most thoughtful (i think). 

There are many other gift ideas on this website too. worth a visit!!!


----------



## foxylady (28 Nov 2007)

TripleA said:


> I have got my wife's pressies already:
> 
> - A tool kit (pink) in Boots -> she believe it or not loves carpentry!!
> - An Apple iPod - she doesnt have one yet and anyone (male or female) who jogs or walks would love this (i hope)
> ...


 


Have you got a brother??


----------



## Bronte (28 Nov 2007)

Triple A - that's a wow and a half of a present.  Especially impressed with the pink tool kit and the calendar - so different and thoughtful.


----------



## efm (28 Nov 2007)

Triple A - stop this nonsense right now! 

You know you are only making it worse for the rest of us by raising these women's expectations - pretty soon you'll be helping change the baby AND doing the dishes; this is the wrong path to take my friend - beware your dark, sry I mean, feminine side.


----------



## U2Fan (28 Nov 2007)

With the price of the dollar, why not bring her to NYC in January/Feb and let her run amok in the sales ! (Ok was kidding about the "run amok" bit!!. )


----------



## TripleA (28 Nov 2007)

foxylady said:


> Have you got a brother??


 
I do, but he is only Seventeen......


----------



## foxylady (29 Nov 2007)

TripleA said:


> I do, but he is only Seventeen......


 
Hey I dont mind waiting?


----------



## New Girl (30 Nov 2007)

TripleA, 
Do you mind me asking if you got that toolkit in one of the Boots shops or was it online?

Fab idea btw - your other half is a lucky woman


----------



## Megan (30 Nov 2007)

foxylady said:


> Hey I dont mind waiting?



A toyboy for Christmas. Nice?


----------



## TripleA (30 Nov 2007)

New Girl said:


> TripleA,
> Do you mind me asking if you got that toolkit in one of the Boots shops or was it online?
> 
> Fab idea btw - your other half is a lucky woman


 
I got it in the Boots in Dundrum Shopping Centre in Dublin. Cant remember how much???


----------



## beautfan (30 Nov 2007)

I'm in the 35-40 age gropu and prfer to buy my own jewellery and handbags so browniepoints wouldn't do it for me. 

A personal shopper would be an awful present.

I'd be happy with a IOU/Voucher for tiffanys followed by a trip to NYC to pick out my prize.


----------



## foxylady (5 Dec 2007)

New Girl said:


> TripleA,
> Do you mind me asking if you got that toolkit in one of the Boots shops or was it online?
> 
> Fab idea btw - your other half is a lucky woman


 
In the Argos gift guide you can get these for approx 11.50.


----------

